# • swell.gr • MG ZR Vantage Correction Detail •



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

Hello everybody,

The last few days here at Swell Detail Store we got to work on a MG ZR which came to us for a correction and protection detail.
The car was in an ok condition for it's age, but the butter soft clear coat was full of swirls!


















PTG measurements first :


























And now time for polishing, with Menzerna IP2100 and a cutting pad.
To boost the final finish we used Meguiar's M205.

A few 50/50 shots:










































































And some before and after shots:




















































As soon as we were done with polishing, it was time to tackle the rest of the surfaces and then protect the finish…
The tires were dressed with Zaino Z16 and those completely dry trim pieces, were nourished with AF Revive, which truly lived up to the expectations.
The door shuts were polished and protected with Britemax AIO Max.
The alloys were cleaned and then sealed with FK 1000p.
The exhaust pipes got polished using the Britemax twins, and they started to look the way they should.
The glass panels got cleaned and then sealed with Nanolex Ultra Glass Sealant.
Before waxing the car, we used IPA to clean the painted surfaces, in order to ensure that there were no defects on the surface and that polishing oils were completely removed to provide a good base for the products following.
A thin layer of the very nice to use Britemax AIO MAX prepared the surface for waxing with Britemax Vantage.

Some pictures of the finished article :


























































And some exterior photos of this black MG!


































































Thanks for reading this!


----------



## Pugboi (Aug 17, 2012)

Looks good really like the zr's :thumb:


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Great Work and a lovely Motor...:thumb:

Nice to see these still on the road and looking superb....:thumb:


----------



## Renegade (Nov 8, 2010)

Great job. Finish looks like glass :thumbup:

Sent from my HTC Wildfire using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Derek Mc (Jun 27, 2006)

Wonderful correction I adore seeing black paintwork being brought back


----------



## Mad Ad (Feb 7, 2011)

Top finish Mike, looking superb outside


----------



## skorpios (Sep 11, 2011)

Excellent job m8!! :thumb:
Very glossy and wet!


----------



## TopSport+ (Jul 22, 2012)

Awesome work and car:thumb:


----------



## DD1 (Apr 25, 2011)

Great job, use to have one of them :thumb:


----------



## Luis (Sep 10, 2012)

Great Work ...


----------



## jlw41 (Jun 5, 2011)

Great work, looks awesome :thumb:


----------



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

thanks a lot mates


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Superb Mike :thumb:


----------



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

Racer said:


> Superb Mike :thumb:


Thanks Rui :thumb:


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Great job as always:thumb:


----------



## colarado red (Jun 5, 2008)

Top work


----------



## maxtherotti (Mar 2, 2009)

Love it!!!
Would rather see corections on things like this than wiping the dust off new exotica:thumb: (maybe because its things like this that i can afford so its relevant to me??)

Rob


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Excellent Mike :thumb:


----------



## dazzlecar (Sep 5, 2011)

Excellent work my friend!Well done!


----------



## VenomUK (Oct 13, 2011)

james_death said:


> Great Work and a lovely Motor...:thumb:
> 
> Nice to see these still on the road and looking superb....:thumb:


Agree :thumb:

Nice job

And good to see people still looking after their MGs. I use to have the same MKII ZR in black. Good little cars.


----------



## ImDesigner (Jan 19, 2012)

Top work there matey. Lovely colour too.


----------



## StamGreek (Oct 11, 2012)

unbelievable reflections there mike.Really good work pal


----------



## BRITEMAX (Dec 22, 2010)

Nice Job! :thumb:


----------



## Black.MB (Aug 22, 2012)

I rarely see these cars on the road. Once again you've done excellent job:thumb:


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

awesome !


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Good job matey :thumb:


----------

